# yeah, im looking for some cams for my ka24de , any one know any?



## 240sxguy (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah, im looking for some good cams for my ka24de, looking to free up some horse power, and help my engine breather a little better on the top end, any one know any good cams for a ka24de, let me know


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

this was just talked about not to long ago 91 cams were the most agresive(sp) i believe there are a few other makers jim wolf and pdm racing might be more just serach.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Jim wolf is supposed to be good, but expensive


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> this was just talked about not to long ago 91 cams were the most agresive(sp) i believe there are a few other makers jim wolf and pdm racing might be more just serach.


the 91 cams thing is a myth dude.....all you need is a exhaust cam from a KADE and exchange it with your intake cam so you can have a 248/248 set up.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Loki said:


> the 91 cams thing is a myth dude.....all you need is a exhaust cam from a KADE and exchange it with your intake cam so you can have a 248/248 set up.


 well if the exhaust cam is used as an intake that is still better then stock how could this be a myth most the time you see the cams sold in a set.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> well if the exhaust cam is used as an intake that is still better then stock how could this be a myth most the time you see the cams sold in a set.


thats cuss WE all know the Exhaust cam is the one to look out for, who the fuck will buy the intake one? so ppl sell them as a set to get rid of it as well.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

im lookin for a 1991 exhuast cam to replace the intake one just to have a 248/248 setup. thats part of my plan on the ka. there's many more.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Crane has cams, also you can goto www.4x4parts.com

http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html...6&ps_session=defbc4e0a4dd5c838cdd4f48b0393a07


----------



## 240sxguy (Jun 17, 2004)

i was thinking about getting some pdm cams, i asked them about them and they could regrind stock cams , this way, it will be cheaper, ( they charge like 350 for a core charge, i think, i gotta double check , i wont pay for anything that doesn't exist, i.e. core charge. fuck no for no 350. ) , i was thinking of buying some cams from a 91 and have them regrinded, and use my stock cams for smog, any one know a buddy parting out a dohc? let me know.


----------



## Nismo 240sx (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey guys I am new here, but I think the the cams from JWT are very good, I plan on buying them for my 240sx, mine is a turbo application, I plan also on buying the sprokets


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

The 91-94 cams are int. 240/exh. 248, and I think the 95+ cams are 232/232. 240sxguy, you never said if you were working on an S13 or S14. If you have a S13, all you need to do is get another S13 exh. cam and have the index pin moved and install it in the int. cam's place. If you are doing an S14 you will need to get two exh. cams from 91-94 to get the 248/248 set-up. By looking at the numbers, obviously, the S14 has a lot more to gain from this switch.

Wait, I guess this is the S13 only section. I forgot.


----------



## 240sxguy (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah i got an 93 240sx, um, so your saying i could get an exhaust cam and use it on my intake side, would that work, i dont know much about 240sx, domestic guy, what do you guys think, pdm or try that??


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

I personally own a 90 so it's SOHC, and I don't know from personal experience. But while researching cam set-ups for my SOHC, I picked up more info on the DOHC than my SOHC, and that info is what I am speaking from.

As far as the exh. cam installed in the intake's place, you MUST get the exh. cam's index pin moved to the right place for it to work. If not, the car will not run at all since the cam timing will be off. So depending on what you have avail. to you, you can go with the modded exh. cam or just get aftermarket cams such as the PDM camshafts. The thing is, some sort of modification will be necessary since the PDM's are regrinds.

Nismo offers the 248 int. cam made from the exh. cam already done as an upgrade, so you can even go that route. If you go Nismo, you can opt to get their upgraded exh. cam at 275 degrees too for even more gains. Or get your current exh. cam repinned, install it on the int. then just get the upgraded exh. cam for the now open exhaust side. Obviously, the Nismo set-up can be sourced from your local dealer or on the net. I've seen it here: http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=324 but you may want to search around for other prices too, just to be sure you are getting the best deal. If you go with this site, make sure to call them to make sure that is what you are getting since they call it the "#1 or #2 cam" and not specifically intake or exhaust. It's kind of confusing, so better call them.

It's up to you which route to go. I'd check out other companies and learn their price and specs too, just to be perfectly clear about what kind of cam you are getting with each one. It's a lot of money to spend and not be sure. Good luck.


----------



## Mythril1 (Jul 5, 2004)

how would having a 248int and a 275ex affect the powerband and how will idle be affected?


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

I currently run the Nismo R6 cam for the SOHC, which puts me at 248/256, and my idle is rock solid, almost without distinction from the stock idle. I don't have actual dyno graphs, but it feels as if the torque and HP curves have been moved up without any noticable change to it's overall shape. Obviously, 248/275 will be a little different, plus this being on a DOHC, but I don't believe the idle would change much since the int. duration (int. duration affects idle more than exh.) is only increased by 4 degrees.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

niznos said:


> I currently run the Nismo R6 cam for the SOHC, which puts me at 248/256, and my idle is rock solid, almost without distinction from the stock idle. I don't have actual dyno graphs, but it feels as if the torque and HP curves have been moved up without any noticable change to it's overall shape. Obviously, 248/275 will be a little different, plus this being on a DOHC, but I don't believe the idle would change much since the int. duration (int. duration affects idle more than exh.) is only increased by 4 degrees.


Do you know how well that cam works with a turbo installed SOHC?


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Hooper, no I don't know the specifics on cam profiles that compliment turbos, much less specifically for SOHC 240's. I do know this: turbos for the most part do not do too well with lots of valve overlap, and the type/size of turbo, boost pressure, and such will also affect what you go for on your cam. Perhaps pose this question on the forced induction section. Oh and try not to thread-jack, some people get real mad over it.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

niznos said:


> Hooper, no I don't know the specifics on cam profiles that compliment turbos, much less specifically for SOHC 240's. I do know this: turbos for the most part do not do too well with lots of valve overlap, and the type/size of turbo, boost pressure, and such will also affect what you go for on your cam. Perhaps pose this question on the forced induction section. Oh and try not to thread-jack, some people get real mad over it.


Jim Wolf Technologies make great cams for the KA, and they have plenty of experience turboing the KA and building all motor track cars. JWT also programs ecu's for turbo setups and for n/a.... I can get ahold of em directly form JWT... email me [email protected]

-Alex B.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

*Jwt Cams*



Nismo 240sx said:


> Hey guys I am new here, but I think the the cams from JWT are very good, I plan on buying them for my 240sx, mine is a turbo application, I plan also on buying the sprokets


Hey Mr. Nismo 

I noticed that you are in the market for some JWT Cams, just to let you know the performance on that is very good .. specialy if your going turbo.. so if you have any question regurding this application into your vehicle plese dont hesitate to call us. 

I also have your sprocket in stock .. with competative prices 

Thanks 
CptNizzmo 
Performance Nissan


----------

